# Che emozione!



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

è la prima volta che imposto la firma



come mi sta?


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Amore*

Perfetta!!:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

l'ho modificata perchè m'è venuto il dubbio che quella parola non si potesse dire


----------



## Anna A (4 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ho modificata perchè m'è venuto il dubbio che quella parola non si potesse dire


è una nuova marca di chewingum?:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è una nuova marca di chewingum?:carneval:


quasi 

anche queste si gonfiano ...
si gonfiano ....

e poi chissà


----------



## Abigail (8 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è la prima volta che imposto la firma
> 
> 
> 
> come mi sta?


:mexican::mexican: comprendo


----------



## Amoremio (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican: comprendo


comprendo ora che non hai compreso bene


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> comprendo ora che non hai compreso bene


:calcio:


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :calcio:


 ben alzata e riposata:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ben alzata e riposata:mrgreen:


era per sgranchirmi un po' le gambe.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> era per sgranchirmi un po' le gambe.


 
te lo sarai rotto quel piedino su questo lato b da sballo :mexican:


(ero ironica. si capisce?)


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> te lo sarai rotto quel piedino su questo lato b da sballo :mexican:
> 
> 
> (ero ironica. si capisce?)


 sì, ora che sei girata si capisce.....tranquilla:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> te lo sarai rotto quel piedino su questo lato b da sballo :mexican:
> 
> 
> (ero ironica. si capisce?)


Mi hai fratturato 2 dita.
Ma che crema usi? cemento e marmo?:mexican:

(solo questa merita due pigiatine:carneval


----------



## Amoremio (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Mi hai fratturato 2 dita.
> Ma che crema usi? cemento e *marmo*?:mexican:
> 
> (solo questa merita due pigiatine:carneval


 
ma lo sai che in alto adige vendono prodotti di bellezza al marmo della val venosta?
(non scherzo, ma mi fa sorridere)


----------



## Amoremio (10 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ora che sei girata si capisce.....tranquilla:mrgreen:


 
che iena :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma lo sai che in alto adige vendono prodotti di bellezza al marmo della val venosta?
> (non scherzo, ma mi fa sorridere)


anche al marmo di carrara ma ha effetto cellulite o vene varicose:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche al marmo di carrara *ma ha effetto cellulite o vene varicose*:mexican:


ai dont capisc


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ai dont capisc


le venature azzurre e verdi del marmo poco si addicono al lato b.:mrgreen:
Oggi mi levi la pelle di dosso


----------

